# [Configurar SD 03:09.1]  no la detecta {SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Hola gente..

Me encuentro en la tarea de configurar el lector de targetas SD, sin muy buena suerte...

Este es el lector..

 *Quote:*   

> upszot@M1530 ~ $ sudo lspci |grep -i sd
> 
> 03:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
> 
> 

 Segun la wiki... http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/SD_and_MMC_card_readers

asi configure mi kernel  "3.1.10-gentoo-r1"

los modulos me figuran disponibles para cargarlos..

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # modprobe -l |egrep -i 'sdhci|sdricoh'
> 
> kernel/drivers/mmc/host/sdhci.ko
> 
> kernel/drivers/mmc/host/sdricoh_cs.ko
> ...

 

cargo el modulo "sdhci" y verifico... *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # modprobe sdhci
> 
> M1530 upszot # lsmod |grep sdhci
> 
> sdhci                  16031  0 
> ...

 

Ingreso la memoria SD y lo unico que aparece en "/var/log/messages" es esto...  *Quote:*   

> Mar 23 21:20:54 localhost kernel: [266964.017446] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver
> 
> Mar 23 21:20:54 localhost kernel: [266964.017449] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
> 
> 

 y por ultimo "dmesg" muestra esto...  *Quote:*   

> [262498.771962] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
> 
> [262498.779775] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
> 
> [262498.780901] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
> ...

 pero fdisk no muestra el dispositivo...

Alguna idea, de que me esta faltando?

Saludos

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice 

```
# fdisk -l /dev/sdb
```

?

----------

## upszot

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Qué dice 
> 
> ```
> # fdisk -l /dev/sdb
> ```
> ...

 no trae nada...

aca tenes un fdisk -l que deberia de traer la info de todos los dispositivos de almacenamiento conectados...

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors
> ...

  como veras... ni detecta la memoria sd

saludos

----------

## quilosaq

¿Tienes cargado modulo mmc_block?

----------

## agdg

¿Cual es la salida del comando sg_map -i?

PD: sg_map forma parte del paquete sg3_utils

----------

## upszot

Hola

no tenia ese modulo cargado..

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 linux # lsmod |grep mmc_block
> 
> M1530 linux # modprobe -l |grep mmc_block
> 
> kernel/drivers/mmc/card/mmc_block.ko
> ...

 ahi cargue el modulo y ejecute el comando que me dijeron de vuelta.. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> M1530 linux # modprobe mmc_block
> 
> M1530 linux # lsmod |grep mmc_block
> ...

 pero sigo igual =(

saludos

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que necesitas un driver de Ricoh que debe aparecer cuando actives 

```
< > SDHCI support on PCI bus
```

 en la configuración del kernel.

----------

## upszot

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Creo que necesitas un driver de Ricoh que debe aparecer cuando actives 
> 
> ```
> < > SDHCI support on PCI bus
> ```
> ...

 Hola

bueno marque esa opcion en el kernel y con eso me aparecio un driver experimental que tambien lo marque...

ahora al tirar un fdisk -l   *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors
> ...

 asique esta solucionado =)) 

como curiosidad..al ejecutar sg_map muestra esto...  *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # sg_scan  -i
> 
> /dev/sg0: scsi0 channel=0 id=0 lun=0 [em]
> 
>     ATA       Hitachi HTS54323  FB4O [rmb=0 cmdq=0 pqual=0 pdev=0x0] 
> ...

 

no se por que esto no lo detecta... pero bueno...

con lo del kernel logre verlo y puedo montarlo a mano...

gracias

----------

